# [STEAM] Portfreigrabe in der Firewall klappt nicht



## domelle (10. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute,

habe einen vServer bei Server4you.de . Ja ich weis, S4Y und VServer sind nicht als Gameserver zu empfehlen, dennoch will ich einen drauf haben.Mein kleines Problemchen. Starte ich den Server ohne Firewall, klappt alles wunderbar, starte ich ihn mit, startet er nicht. Also muss ich logischerweise Prots freigeben, hab alle freigegeben wie folgt...



> Steam (Für alle Spiele)  	Port Range
> Beschreibung 	Protokoll 	Von 	Bis
> Steam Friends Service 	UDP 	1200 	1200
> Steam Main UDP 	UDP 	27000 	27015
> ...



Quelle


Nur es klappt immer noch nicht.. Ich weis netmehr weiter.. habe einen Screenshot der Porteinstellungen angehängt. Hab alles was ich von Steam Ports gefunden habe freigeschalten..!

Danke für die Hilfe, 

domelle


----------



## domelle (17. Juli 2007)

hm.. schade.. keiner weis was 

Naja.. dann kann man den wohl schließen


----------

